# Lathe Ways Oil



## ScrapMaker (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been trying to source some oil for the ways on my lathe. 
So far the one I have found is Castrol  BD68. Here is the info from their website.

Slideway Oil

Description 
Castrol Magnaglide D 68 is specially formulated for the lubrication of slideways on machine tools. This oil is fortified with selected oiliness, extreme pressure additives and a special material to impart tackiness and adhesiveness. The lubricant is noted for it's usual ability to overcome the stick-slip motion ordinarily associated with slow moving tool parts. They reduce machine tool carriage chatter and possess the necessary adhesive characteristics to prevent squeezing out of the lubricant. 

I'm pretty sure that this will be just the stuff for my lathe, but wondered what everyone else uses?

Thanks


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 27, 2009)

Any way oil for small to medium lathes should be fine. 
Mobil Vactra No 2 
 shell Tona s 68 
Are other options I use the mobil in my shop but have used the tona s in a shop I worked for. 
Tin


----------



## gunboatbay (Aug 27, 2009)

Enco has Mobil Vactra way oil on-sale for $14.99/gal. Used with their free shipping code for orders over $25.00 (*PRSAUG),that a good price. *


----------



## black85vette (Aug 27, 2009)

I wasn't looking for this but ran into this post on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIDGEPORT-MILLING-MACHINE-MOBIL-WAY-OIL-SPINDLE-OIL_W0QQitemZ320414944366QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9a380c6e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_706wt_1165

Enco has the Vactra in one gal which is a whole lot more than I need. The guy on ebay has the Vactra and Spindle oil in small bottles. So you get both. Not the best price per once but I don't really want a gallon of each. Looks like he may have found a niche that nobody else is filling.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 3, 2009)

15 bucks for a half pint of each that is very high I bought a gallon of each yea they will last a while. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Sep 3, 2009)

You can spend as much as your hobby budget allows on way lube
for a home lathe. Commercial way lubes advertise the adhesive properties 
of their products. That is important when the chips being made are 
big enough to knock out a tooth or chip your safety glasses.
For a hobby machining atmosphere that high surface tension isn't
usually a good thing. The chips are very fine and sometimes just dust
cuts. In that case the heavy oils will hold those fine abrasives will be 
held in the oil to become a damaging element.

I use 20WT non detergent motor oil for a way lube.
It can only be found here in 2 gallon jugs at the local farm supply
store for about $8.00.

Oil is oil. When it's service life it to pour it on the ways of a machine
to lube the ways and wipe it off the chip tray and bench later....

You HAVE to take care of the machine or it will come back to haunt you.
If doing that costs more it must be better....

It has less to do with the oil but is more about your application of the oil.
I am very vigilant in that.

Wait a minute.
It *is* September 2009......
I'll get on the lube thing tomorrow! 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Sep 3, 2009)

I Gotta agree with Rick on this one. I am using Vactra #4 on the Logan, and the "tackiness" is a real PITA...you can see floating chips in it all over the place.

I have way wipers but I am forever wiping it all down and putting fresh oil on. Seems a waste. drives me crazy....

I used 20W on my Atlas and didn't have this trouble.  I will probably try my Vactra #2 which I use on the Aciera.....if it still turns to spooge, I'll go back to 20W......and yeah Rick I put oil on the ways with a shovel too! ;D.....
Dave


----------



## black85vette (Sep 3, 2009)

Solved the issue of having to order large amounts or pay higher prices. My friend who works in tool and die uses Vactra at work and he said there is always a little in the bottom of the 55 gallon drum when they swap it out. So he drained the empty drum and brought me an 8 oz bottle for free. So now I can give it a try with no risk and see if I like it.


----------



## Maryak (Sep 4, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> I am using Vactra #4 on the Logan, and the "tackiness" is a real PITA...you can see floating chips in it all over the place.



Dave, 

I think the viscosity is much to high for a horizontal slideway on a smaller machine tool, for Taig Sherline Vactra 1 and for our Grizzly size machines Vactra 2.

Attached PDF re Mobil Vactra numbered slideway oils.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob 

View attachment vactra_numbered.pdf


----------



## d-m (Sep 5, 2009)

So am i wrong in using chain saw bar oil on my ways ???
Dave


----------



## Maryak (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave

Depending on the size of your lathe the only issue is viscosity CnB around 125 CsT @ 40C. Vactra2 68CsT @ 40C, (SAE 40 V SAE 20).

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Sep 5, 2009)

Im going to try Vactra 2 on the Logan.....we will see.

I'll read up....

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## spazman_77 (Sep 13, 2009)

chain saw oil is too light, as is most auto type oils

if memory serves me right, machine tool oil viscosity is wieghed at 100 deg C and auto oil is weighed at 30 C

spend the money on a real way type lube


----------

